# Control de velocidad de scooter electrica



## tuimg (Ene 12, 2009)

Buenas, tengo un problema con un acelerador que no se como funciona. Es un acelerador de empuñadura en cuyo interior tiene un iman y un resorte para el retorno.
De el salian tres cable (rojo, negro, verde) lo unico que pude averiguar midiendo las salidas adonde iba conectado es que se alimenta de 5 vcc (rojo y negro), supongo que del verde salia el voltaje regulado porque cuando lo abri estaban los cables cortados por lo que no pude ver la conexiones. En otro foro vi que llevaba un transistor que indica en que pocision esta el iman, pero yo no vi ninguno. Este control va a un modulo que comanda al motor a traves de un lm339n. Salguien sabe como repararlo o como fuciona que postee porfavor.


----------



## fernandoae (Ene 12, 2009)

Antes que nada... no todo lo que tiene 3 patas es un transistor!  es un sensor de efecto hall.
El funcionamiento es como vos supones... el rojo +, el negro -, y el verde es una señal proporcional a la posicion del acelerador que varia generalmente entre negativo y vcc.
Si podes subi algunas fotos para ver mejor de que estamos hablando... es probable que se pueda solucionar con un potenciometro comun.


----------



## Tomasito (Ene 13, 2009)

El "Sensor de efecto Hall" es un TRANSISTOR de efecto hall 
También podés ponerle otro transistor en vez del que tenía 


Si podés especificá un poco más, subí alguna foto.


----------



## fernandoae (Ene 13, 2009)

Si, pero le estaba haciendo la aclaracion de que es un sensor de efecto  hall y no un transistor comun.


----------



## Tomasito (Ene 14, 2009)

Yo te recomiendo que uses otro transistor de efecto hall, un potenciometro como decís se puede desgastar, y aparte puede ser peligroso por un tema de que por mugre o rotura se pueden ir a cualquier lado los valores y acelerase y desaselerarse erráticamente.


----------



## karec (Abr 25, 2009)

Hola amigo...una duda.. ya resolviste tu problema?, porque yo ando trabajando en uno de esos precisamente ahora por si necesitas algun dato...saludos


----------



## tiopepe123 (Abr 25, 2009)

En el mercado no es que existan muchos modelos, basicamente hay dos, los de tipo interruptor, en presencia de campo magnetico dan una salida 0V o 5V.

O los lineales, proporcionales al campo, si es uno de estos deberias buscar el tipico UGN3503 o equivalente, funciona a 5V. 
Sin campo magnetico da 2.5V y segun si el iman marca norte o sur 0..2.5V o 2.5...5V

El problema es encontrarlos, no se como estara tu zona.


----------



## seba21net (Sep 11, 2009)

hola yo estoy reparando una moto con este sistema y el acelerador aparentemente funciona bien, el tema es si tenes el circuito electronico de la placa? porque la que tenia esta moto, se puso en corto el motor y se quemo integra la plaqueta. si cabe la posibilidad de que me facilites el circuito te lo voy a agradecer.
desde ya muchas gracias, saludos cordiales.


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Sep 11, 2009)

o sea, usa acelerador electronico en vez de por cable de acero como toda la vida??

saludos


----------



## Chelouruguay (Sep 15, 2009)

Zeta parece que si. Usa acelerador electronico, estilo los autos nuevos y las motos de alta competicion ya no usan el clasico cable de acero (maroma).

En este caso usa un sensor de efecto Hall, el cual sensa la variacion de campo magnetico a traves de un conductor, haciendo que la moto acelere o desacelere.

Saludos


----------



## viciox (Sep 1, 2010)

buenas compañeros foreros, les escribo para solisitar informacion sobre el control de velocidad que traen los scooter electricos, ya que estos estan gobernados por un operacional lm339m, y en el control(acelerador) traen un transistor q*UE* nose cual es, por que no tiene referencias, viendo un pos q*UE* esta aqui de otro compañero, dice que solo estan escrito en el sh03.

mi pregunta es que es este sh03? como va conectado al control? por que el mio sele partieron las patillas...

posdata: he estado averiguando y ese sh03 es un mosfet pero nose cual lo puede remplasar, ni como iria conectado si alguien me puede ayudar le agradeceria..

el modulo de control tiene la siguiente referencia JY2430..
aqui les dejo una imagen del modulo http://pojazdyelektryczne.arbiter.pl/zdjecie/8407

alparecer nadien esta relacionado con este tipo de circuitos...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 25, 2011)

Mirá yo arregle un par de esos mini-scooters eléctricos.

Llevan dos baterías de 12 V 12 A/h en serie , un motor de 24 Vdc 200 Watts , y un PWM bastante distinto en apariencia al tuyo.

Las conecciones que disponia eran :

2 cables gruesos - batería
2 cables gruesos - motor
2 cables - cargador
2 cables - llave de encendido
3 cables - potenciómetro de velocidad

Saludos !


----------



## viciox (Jun 22, 2011)

esos tres cables que dices que van para podenciometro de velocidad en el mio iban hacia algo parecido a un transistor pero no se que era, por que no tenia referencia o estaba ya borrada por el roce con la pasta, pero ahora mi pregunta puedo colocar confaidamente un potenciometro hay??? lo probe con uno de 100k y al parecer trabaja bien...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 23, 2011)

Si le pusiste el potenciómetro de 100 k y anduvo , ya está 

Saludos !


----------



## blado (Feb 23, 2012)

Hola a todos,
esta vez me gustaría que me ayudaran con una inquietud de un proyecto que tengo que hacer necesito manejar 2 motores los cuales tienen cada uno las siguientes características:
voltaje:24V DC
corriente:14A
potencia: 250W
y 2500RPM

ya tenemos el diseño del puente H y ya lo probamos, el puente H lo estamos haciendo con Mosfet IRFZ44N este diseño nos esta funcionando a la perfección pero al vació sin ningún tipo de carga y nosotros pensamos que quizás los motores nos pidan mas corriente que la anterior mencionada, mi duda es la siguiente que precauciones con respecto al diseño de la plaqueta debo tener el ancho de las pistas o al cableado todos esos detalles que solo la experiencia brianda....jajajjajaaa....muchas gracias de antemano por sus posibles repuestas.....


----------



## aquileslor (Feb 23, 2012)

14 A !!! Tenés que engrosar las pista de salida a los motores. Yo para eso he soldado a la pista alambre estañado de 2 mm de diámetro. Si te roba mucho voltaje por su largo, soldale dos juntas. Todo es cuestion de probar.
Suerte.


----------



## blado (Feb 23, 2012)

ummmm...muy buena nunca lo había considerado muchas gracias por tu aporte seguro que lo vamos a utilizar pero veo que te asombra 14A pues esos 14A son de la corriente nominal del motor, hemos logrado medir picos máximos de 20A en el arranque con carga liviana(20kg) y aun no hemos podido conseguir un instrumento que nos mida la corriente con carga total(80kg).....de nuevo muchas gracias....


----------



## Vegetal Digital (Feb 23, 2012)

Hola, no tengo nada realmente útil que aportar, solamente que les pongas unos buenos disipadores jajajaj. Por favor, mantenenos al tanto de como va el proyecto, si aumentas la carga, si explota todo, en fín, como se desarrolle el proyecto. Al menos a mí, me interesa mucho. 
Saludos y suerte


----------



## blado (Feb 23, 2012)

jajjajajajaa.......ok mantendremos al tanto no mas montemos de nuevo el puente H......


----------



## silth (Sep 24, 2012)

Buenos días Blado, he visto por casualidad en un post tuyo que han montado un puente en H para motores de 24V y 14A justo andaba fabricándome uno para ellos con los mismos mosfets pero estaba teniendo problemas a la hora de activar las Gates con PWM, me podrías pasar un esquema de como lo conseguiste o ayudarme en algo??

Muchas gracias por tu tiempo


----------



## blado (Sep 24, 2012)

silth dijo:
			
		

> Buenos días Blado, he visto por casualidad en un post tuyo que han montado un puente en H para motores de 24V y 14A justo andaba fabricándome uno para ellos con los mismos mosfets pero estaba teniendo problemas a la hora de activar las Gates con PWM, me podrías pasar un esquema de como lo conseguiste o ayudarme en algo??
> 
> Muchas gracias por tu tiempo



Buen Dia silth este tema del puente H con mosfet es algo que a mis 2 compañeros y a mi nos sacaron artas canas y nos han dejado en quiebra por así decirlo,jajajajajaajaa pues como tu debes de saber los Mosfet IRFZ44N son muy delicados con respecto a la estática y al mal manejo de la alimentación, por eso gastamos mucho dinero comprando estos mosfets. 
con respecto del PWM tienes que tener en cuenta demasiadas variables.
*Por ejemplo no puedes meterle un PWM con mucha frecuencia pues al tener voltajes tan altos el tiempo de respuesta del mosfet es mas lento, nosotros utilizamos un PWM de alrededor de 8KHz.
* Según la curva de Vgs el gate debe de tener un voltaje al rededor de 10V de mas que el source para que el mosfet pueda dejar pasar toda la corriente necesaria para los motores, esto que digo ahora no me lo invento yop, eso esta en el datasheet, me explico si en realidad vas a trabajar con 24V para los motores debes aplicar a los gate de los mosfet 34V, si no lo haces los mosfet se dañaran inmediatamente.
*Si vas a manejar la corriente total del mosfet que según el datasheet es de 49A si no me equivoco debes tener una disipación excelente.

Por ahora solo puedo decirte esto pero hay muchas cosas mas para tener en cuenta seria bueno que escribieras, muy bien tu caso, por ejemplo que motores cuanta corriente sin carga y con carga, cuantos motores van hacer y para que los vas a utilizar, asi podria darte una ayuda mas adecuada


----------



## silth (Sep 25, 2012)

blado dijo:
			
		

> Buen Dia silth este tema del puente H con mosfet es algo que a mis 2 compañeros y a mi nos sacaron artas canas y nos han dejado en quiebra por así decirlo,jajajajajaajaa pues como tu debes de saber los Mosfet IRFZ44N son muy delicados con respecto a la estática y al mal manejo de la alimentación, por eso gastamos mucho dinero comprando estos mosfets.



Yo también pensaba usar de momento ese tipo de MOSFET, había mirado los IGBT, pero en mi ciudad no se consiguen y MOSFET de potencia del IRFZ44N no pasan en las tiendas...



			
				blado dijo:
			
		

> con respecto del PWM tienes que tener en cuenta demasiadas variables.
> *Por ejemplo no puedes meterle un PWM con mucha frecuencia pues al tener voltajes tan altos el tiempo de respuesta del mosfet es mas lento, nosotros utilizamos un PWM de alrededor de 8KHz.



El PWM en principio lo sacaría de un Arduino, trabaja a 16MHz, pero se le puede bajar la velocidad de reloj, de todas formas, de momento ando trabajando con un generador de pulsos así que puedo trabajar a 8kHz.



			
				blado dijo:
			
		

> * Según la curva de Vgs el gate debe de tener un voltaje al rededor de 10V de mas que el source para que el mosfet pueda dejar pasar toda la corriente necesaria para los motores, esto que digo ahora no me lo invento yop, eso esta en el datasheet, me explico si en realidad vas a trabajar con 24V para los motores debes aplicar a los gate de los mosfet 34V, si no lo haces los mosfet se dañaran inmediatamente.



Si mal no leí yo, en los N-MOSFETS la tensión Vgs debe ser entre +2/+4 Volts sobre el voltaje en el source. De todos modos en el datasheet del IRFZ44N pone que a partir de una diferencia de +5 volts puede manejar corrientes de 20amps. 



			
				blado dijo:
			
		

> *Si vas a manejar la corriente total del mosfet que según el datasheet es de 49A si no me equivoco debes tener una disipación excelente.



La refrigeración la hemos tenida en cuenta y en caso extremo podemos recurrir a bloques de agua.



			
				blado dijo:
			
		

> Por ahora solo puedo decirte esto pero hay muchas cosas mas para tener en cuenta seria bueno que escribieras, muy bien tu caso, por ejemplo que motores cuanta corriente sin carga y con carga, cuantos motores van hacer y para que los vas a utilizar, asi podria darte una ayuda mas adecuada



Yo en principio quiero usar un solo motor como el que tu nombras, 24Volts, 14Amps y 250W. He probado el motor sin carga y sin contar el pico de arranque está consumiendo unos 3 amps sin carga. La alimentación del motor proviene de 2 baterias de coche de 50aH, aunque se podrían poner más. En teoría la idea del proyecto es adaptar un miniquad y hacerlo eléctrico.

Muchas gracias por tu ayuda de nuevo


----------



## blado (Sep 26, 2012)

slith ojala lo que te dije te sirva, y la gráfica que pusiste es a la que me refería pero si tu puedes ver a una temperatura de 175° con la diferencia de Vgs de 10V tenemos 100 Amp que pues dudo que sea posible pero pues nosotros tratamos de no llevar nada al asar y pues lo pusimos con 10V quizás fue algo muy exagerado pero era un voltaje que podíamos conseguir fácilmente, puedes usarlos con 7V a 9V para que no limites el mosfet a 20A, y pueda sufrir con un pico mas grande al arrancar el motor con carga pues en este estado la corriente sube mucho mas, y según tengo entendido la corriente en el arranque en un motor es 3 veces la corriente nominal...
de nuevo espero haberte ayudado


----------



## robocop (Sep 27, 2012)

buenas, buenas espero no ser imprudente pero me gustaria saber donde puedo conseguir un motor con las características, que antes han mencionado pues tengo que elaborar un proyecto y un motor con esas características me seria util el problema es que en mi pais El Salvador se me es muy dificil conseguirlo. de ante mano muchas gracias


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Sep 27, 2012)

Amigo blado, dices aplicar un tension Vgs=34V.


----------



## silth (Sep 30, 2012)

Hola de nuevo Blado, he conseguido al final unos MOSFETS más potentes capaces de aguantar hasta 140amps así que de momento creo que podré escapar de los picos en los arranques, jejejeje.

Por cierto, ¿me podrías pasar algún esquema del puente en H que les funcionó? Es que me compré un driver de mosfets pero no lo consigo hacer funcionar. Es este: IR2112

Robocop yo compré el motor en ebay, lo puedes conseguir tanto en china como en uk


----------



## blado (Sep 30, 2012)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:
			
		

> Amigo blado, dices aplicar un tension Vgs=34V.



Amigo Roberto, yo nunca dije que Vgs debería ser 34V, yo dije que Vgs debería ser 10V y lo que yo si dije es que si vas a manejar motores de 24V tu fuente de alimentación debería ser de 24V y al activar un mosfet la resistencia interna baja casi al orden de los 17.5 mΩ en el irfz44n, lo que hará que la perdida de voltaje sea baja osea el voltaje Vds sea muy pequeño, esto llevara a que el Source sea prácticamente 24V o el voltaje de fuente de alimentación , bien todo esto nos lleva a que el voltaje Source sea 24V, según la gráfica de mas arriba el voltaje Vgs para manejar alta corriente debe de ser entre (4.5V y 9V) a 25°C y entre (4.5V y 10V) a 175°C, si:

Vgs= Vg - Vs
digamos Vgs= 9V
9V=Vg-Vs; Vs=24V
entonces
9V=Vg-24V
vg=24V+9V
Vg=33V

como ya dije en mi proyecto utilizamos 10V de Vgs el voltaje entonces seria Vg de 34V, explique todo esto porque en el momento de que mis compañeros y yo lo estábamos aplicando se nos hacia muy confuso y creo que debí decir esto desde un principio, Roberto espero haberte ayudado en tu confusión. 





			
				silth dijo:
			
		

> Hola de nuevo Blado, he conseguido al final unos MOSFETS más potentes capaces de aguantar hasta 140amps así que de momento creo que podré escapar de los picos en los arranques, jejejeje.
> 
> Por cierto, ¿me podrías pasar algún esquema del puente en H que les funcionó? Es que me compré un driver de mosfets pero no lo consigo hacer funcionar. Es este: IR2112
> 
> Robocop yo compré el motor en ebay, lo puedes conseguir tanto en china como en uk



Hola silth, lo mas curioso es que nosotros no utilizamos drivers pues la corriente que maneja el puente H es tan grande, que nos creaba corrientes gusanos que se metían al microprocesador y lo descontrolaban, a causa de eso quemamos un PIC, lo que hicimos fue optoocoplar todo y  pues simplemente las salidas de PWM la utilizábamos de 0 a 5V para el led del optoocoplador y en el otro lado el transistor lo alimentábamos con 34V para activar el gate del mosfet y asi las tierras son diferentes.
y el esquema del puente H utilizamos uno normal manejamos los 4 mosfet independientemente y lo que hay que tener en cuenta es que el PWM solo se aplica a los mosfet superiores, a los inferiores solo se le mete los voltaje fijos sin PWM.         
espero haberte ayudado


----------



## silth (Oct 3, 2012)

blado dijo:
			
		

> Hola silth, lo mas curioso es que nosotros no utilizamos drivers pues la corriente que maneja el puente H es tan grande, que nos creaba corrientes gusanos que se metían al microprocesador y lo descontrolaban, a causa de eso quemamos un PIC, lo que hicimos fue optoocoplar todo y  pues simplemente las salidas de PWM la utilizábamos de 0 a 5V para el led del optoocoplador y en el otro lado el transistor lo alimentábamos con 34V para activar el gate del mosfet y asi las tierras son diferentes.
> y el esquema del puente H utilizamos uno normal manejamos los 4 mosfet independientemente y lo que hay que tener en cuenta es que el PWM solo se aplica a los mosfet superiores, a los inferiores solo se le mete los voltaje fijos sin PWM.
> espero haberte ayudado



Blado, ¿me podrías decir que tipo de optoacoplador usaste? Yo usé un MOC 2030 y no me era lo suficientemente rápido.

Gracias de nuevo


----------



## juandechk (Oct 3, 2012)

aclaro el moc2030 es un optotriac para alterna, nitas un opto transistor 4nxx, eso fue lo que usamos para la parte de la separacion de las tierras.


----------



## seaarg (Oct 4, 2012)

Para manejar mas potencia, se pueden poner mosfets en paralelo, cada uno con su R de gate. Esto exige mas en el driver porque se duplica la capacitancia de gate. Normalmente no representa un problema.

Estaria bueno que adjuntes el esquematico del puente H, por lo que decis de que en vacio va bien y con carga no. Hay algunos diseños que no estan muy bien y puede pasar exactamente eso, pero sin esquematico, imposible saberlo 

Sino, fijate el IR2010 como driver de mosfets.


----------



## blado (Oct 4, 2012)

Lo de mosfet en paralelo también nos pareció una opción pero al final no la usamos porque nos dio resultado con uno solo y con respecto al Driver como ya había dicho no lo utilizamos lo que hicimos fue optoocoplar todo y lo que dice juandechk es cierto ese MOC 2030 es un optotriacno un optoacoplador, aclaro juandechk estaba en mi grupo de trabajo del puente H, y nosotros no utilizamos ese driver pero un dato que me gustaría que tuvieras en cuenta es que si tu utilizas un Driver si en algún caso pase algo malo y se te quema obviamente lo tendrías que cambiar, nosotros preferimos hacer nuestro circuito de aislamiento con optoocopladores, transistores, resistencias y Zener pues porque si ocurría un corto que tuvimos bastantes simplemente se cambiaban 2 o 3 transistores y ya, que por obvias razones van hacer mas económicos que un Driver. 
Espero haberte ayudado


----------



## silth (Oct 5, 2012)

Blado podrías poner tu diseño final?


----------



## fernandob (Oct 5, 2012)

silth dijo:
			
		

> Blado podrías poner tu diseño final?



disculpen que me meta.





			
				blado dijo:
			
		

> Buen Dia silth este tema del puente H con mosfet es algo que a mis 2 compañeros y a mi nos sacaron artas canas y nos han dejado en quiebra por así decirlo,jajajajajaajaa :



algo que es muy importante comprender es EL RESPETO AL TRABAJO DE OTROS.
si blado lo quiere poner me parece perfecto.
si blado NO lo quiere poner por los motivos ya expuestos y ademas por que NO SOLO ES DE EL EL TRABAJO  tambien me parece perfecto.

aca estan compartiendo conceptos y ayudandose puntualmente , algunas veecs alguien pone un circuito completo :  buenisimo !!!!
otras veces tiran una ayuda . buenisimo !!!!

pero no se tiene que presionar, insistir a nadie a que ponga algo que es propio y que le dio mucho esfuerzo .
es muy facil pedir que otro "regale" su esfuerzo.


----------



## silth (Oct 5, 2012)

fenandob mi intención no es presionar a blado, ni mucho menos obligarle a que ponga su trabajo y yo aprovecharme de él.

Simplemente le pedía un esquemático o algún sinoptico de como es la realización que dice con los optotransistores porque en todo lo que he buscado por internet no he encontrado nada similar y las simulaciones que he realizado no me han funcionado.

No sé si es como la imagen que muestro o como es...


----------



## jhon jairo cabrera vargas (Jun 10, 2013)

hola yo ando haciendo algo similar un puente h que maneje un motor de una patineta ya que el regulador que lo manejaba se quemo espesificacion del motor es 24v a 250 wattios utiliza dos baterias de 12v a 17 amps puestas en serie.
el variador de esta patineta lo abri cosa que fue tedioso los integrados que traian eran 2 y les borraron las nomenclatura o referencias que traian bueno lo unico es que se un poco de electronica pero no tanto en lo de potencia y en la casa tengo unos irfz44n que me podrian servir para hacer un puente H para este motor el resto me quedaria mas suave les agradeceria por su colaboracion prestada graciassss


----------



## jona20matias (Jun 17, 2014)

hola como andas Blado, saludos desde Argentina, te cuento que estoy haciendo una motorizacion de silla de ruedas con puente H, un micro Atmega 328. El puente H tiene dos semi-puentes IR2110, los cuales habilitan la parte alta y baja de los gates de los mosfets de salida hacia el motor. el inconveniente es que el micro se vuelve "loco" y no reconoce las instrucciones. Estuve viendo la siguiente publicacion tuya:

--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Hola silth, lo mas curioso es que nosotros no utilizamos drivers pues la corriente que maneja el puente H es tan grande, que nos creaba corrientes gusanos que se metían al microprocesador y lo descontrolaban, a causa de eso quemamos un PIC, lo que hicimos fue optoocoplar todo y pues simplemente las salidas de PWM la utilizábamos de 0 a 5V para el led del optoocoplador y en el otro lado el transistor lo alimentábamos con 34V para activar el gate del mosfet y asi las tierras son diferentes.
y el esquema del puente H utilizamos uno normal manejamos los 4 mosfet independientemente y lo que hay que tener en cuenta es que el PWM solo se aplica a los mosfet superiores, a los inferiores solo se le mete los voltaje fijos sin PWM. 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

podras adjuntar el diseño de ese puente H con optocopladores por favor, hace mas de 1 año que vengo peleando por sacar andando el proyecto y realmente estoy necesitando ver algun circuito que feacientemente funcione y lo pueda encarar de esa manera, espero no moleste mi solicitud, necesito de vuestra ayuda.

Desde ya, agradezco tu ayuda y atencion.
Saludos.


----------



## dalsaur (Mar 6, 2015)

resulta que tengo unos moto scooter de 24v a 250w la cual se le quemo el circuito controlador  de alli decidi hacer un regulador pmw con un ci 555 y unos mosfets hasta hay bien. mpero al mirara el acelerador me doy cuenat que funciona con sensor hall 

Ver el archivo adjunto 126186


y no se como adaptarselo al circuito del ci 555, ya que con un potenciometro normal funciona pero con el sensor hall no se como ponerlo. se que se alimeta de 5volt y y funciona como especie de un regulador de voltaje  pero lo he pusesto de mil maneras y nada 

Ver el archivo adjunto 126187

le agradesco su ayuda


----------



## pandacba (Mar 6, 2015)

Estas seguro que es un sensor Hall? ya que para un acelerador no sirve.
Un sensor Hall necesita tres cable por un lado y es sistema del tipo on/off


----------



## dalsaur (Mar 6, 2015)

Si es un sensor hall.  Tiene 3 cables y tiene el sensor que pasa por un imán curvo


----------



## solaris8 (Mar 6, 2015)

lo bueno seria, ver la placa original, a ver si no se puede reparar o para tener una idea de como esta configurado...(fotos seria bueno)

por otro lado te dejo una idea de como seria un hall con el 555(el video es muyyyyy pesado pero es lo que hay)


----------



## pandacba (Mar 6, 2015)

Por otro lado ese tipo de controlador se vende como repuesto, has intentado conseguirlo?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 9, 2015)

Me parece que es un hall y un imán redondo multipolar (no de parlante sino de motor) , entonces genera pulsos al girarlo.

Ponele un engranaje grande al potenciómetro y otro al puño , los obtenes de CD y demases


----------



## dalsaur (Mar 9, 2015)

Si eso es lo que pienso hacer..  Gracias


----------



## editapa (Dic 22, 2017)

tengo un scooter eléctrico y fallo el controlador el original era un yi yun  modelo "yk 72 f"  el que trae una manilla para el  control de velocidad de dos hilos y el modulo controlador que encontre (reemplazo) es un yi yun modelo "yk 31 c" que trae tres hilos de coneccion.
     ¿como debo conectar para lograr un adecuado funcionamiento?
                             se agradece colaboracion ...


----------



## capitanp (Dic 22, 2017)

cosas rarasas, algún manual,esquema, foto?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 23, 2017)

Estemmmm  , siempre queda el *ÚLTIMO* recurso . . . 


[Humor Electrónico Navideño *ON*]





 

[Humor Electrónico Navideño *OFF*]


----------



## juanma2468 (Dic 25, 2017)

editapa dijo:
			
		

> tengo un scooter eléctrico y fallo el controlador el original era un yi  yun  modelo "yk 72 f"  el que trae una manilla para el  control de  velocidad de dos hilos y el modulo controlador que encontre (reemplazo)  es un yi yun modelo "yk 31 c" que trae tres hilos de coneccion.
> ¿como debo conectar para lograr un adecuado funcionamiento?
> se agradece colaboracion ...


Se me hace que el sistema original funciona con alguna especie de potenciometro para realizar la aceleración, el sistema de reemplazo seguramente debe funcionar con un sensor de efecto hall, ya que este lleva alimentación y salida de señal (3 pines). Podrias subir fotos del sistema original y del reemplazo? Tambien del acelerado de la scooter. Podrias con un tester ver si en los 2 terminales del acelerador tenes una resistencia y ver si esta varia al girar el acelerador, asi sabremos si funciona tipo potenciometro.


----------



## Flash2000 (Dic 25, 2017)

Hola.
Subiendo info de a poco.
http://usefulldata.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/06/manual-for-YIYUN-YK31C-Controller.pdf
http://usefulldata.com/yiyun-yk31c-controller-brush-motor-review-manual/

Ahora busco del original.
Saludos


----------



## juanma2468 (Dic 25, 2017)

Flash2000 dijo:


> Hola.
> Subiendo info de a poco.
> http://usefulldata.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/06/manual-for-YIYUN-YK31C-Controller.pdf
> http://usefulldata.com/yiyun-yk31c-controller-brush-motor-review-manual/
> ...


Pues como pensaba el reemplazo funciona con sensor de efecto Hall. Busca la hoja de datos del original, y ya con eso te decimos como armar.


----------



## LauraMartinez1 (Jul 16, 2018)

La verdad tengo dos Scooters Eléctricos y ninguno de los me a presentado este tipo de fallas, pero hace un tiempo tuve una dificultad con el arranque de uno, me fui a youtube y busque el modelo exacto y un tutorial y sin mucho problema logre resolver el problema, claro en este caso era un problema sencillo, solo un cable que estaba donde no debía jeje... Pero a veces hay soluciones efectivas para problemas un tanto complejo.


----------



## carlosenati (Jul 16, 2018)

Me parece que no te serviria el nuevo controlador si mas no me equivoco el primero que tenia funcionaba con un motor de continua , y el yk 31 funciona con una tarjeta controladora para motores brushless.


----------



## xisto (Abr 3, 2019)

Hola me encontre esto como la circuiteria de este controlador .Tengo un proyecto similar a conformar asi que probare a modo Diy.saludos


----------



## vicenta25 (Abr 30, 2019)

Que tal amigos?? mi esposo y yo contamos con un Scooter que podemos plegar para llevárnosla a cualquier parte, es una ventaja mas que arroja hacia este tipo de mecanismo, lo máximo. Cuento con un BEBERLY 500 BASIC que adquirí en www.tecnocio.com , excelente modelo y mecanismo, hasta ahora ninguno ha presentado fallas me gustaría recomendarles le dieran un vistazo, en definitivo las ventajas con mayores se acabó el problema del aparcamiento y del posible robo del vehículo, con el Scooter plegable podremos guardar cómodamente!!! Tecnocio puede ayudarles con fallas técnicas sobre controladores


----------

